
iOS 6: Do Not Disturb mode stays on after scheduled time - donohoe
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4510
======
wonderzombie
Always fun: [http://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-
programm...](http://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-time). HN thread:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208>.

Calendar/time stuff is really, really hard. That's not an excuse for Apple in
particular, just that the pitfalls are many and varied to the point where even
smart people will screw it up.

I imagine one reason it doesn't seem so hard at first glance is because time
and the calendar, in our lived experience, is relatively simple.

------
ChuckMcM
I find it fascinating that it doesn't work between 1/1/13 and 1/6/13 but
claims it will start working on 1/7/13. What is different about the 7th than
the 6th?

~~~
osiemens
It's a not entirely uncommon bug having to do with the naming of the first
week of the year. Perhaps it's even as deep as NSCalendar, but I can't check
that right now. ref: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1106943/nscalendar-
first-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1106943/nscalendar-first-day-of-
week)

~~~
VMG
Oh yes. The ISO definition is pretty straightforward: « _The first week of a
year is the week that contains the first Thursday of the year._ »
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_week_date>)

Actual implementations often look more like this: <http://www.epoch-
calendar.com/support/getting_iso_week.html>

Implementing it as a one-liner would be an interesting code golf exercise.

------
ConstantineXVI
I have a hard time (ow) having much anger over time-related bugs these days.
Seems the only real way of getting the calendar more programmer-friendly is to
switch the world over to Unix time.

~~~
rmc
But then we need to do something special for leap seconds. Despite what lots
of people think, Unix time is not the number of seconds since 1st Jan 1970,
since it doesn't include the 30ish leap seconds that have been added since
then.

~~~
seiji
Quite true. Leap seconds cause an epoch repeat. Most minutes have 60 seconds
(0-59), but leap seconds make a 61st second in a minute (0-60).

------
lipnitsk
At least the alarm still works.

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/01/apple_admits_new_y...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/01/apple_admits_new_years_alarm_bug.html)

------
jpxxx
Literally triggered the day they released an advertisement touting the
feature. Embarrassing for anyone, inexcusable for Apple.

------
ksmiley
Reminds me of the Zune leap year bug that got some press four years ago [1]. A
Zune running during 11:59 PM, Dec 31, 2008 would freeze when the clock ticked
over to Jan 1.

Even the response to the problem is similar. Microsoft says, wait until the
2nd and the problem will resolve itself. Apple says, wait until the 7th and
the problem will resolve itself.

[1]
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/156240/microsoft_zune_failure...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/156240/microsoft_zune_failure.html)

------
nodata
Sorry to shoehorn this in: a lot of people use Do Not Disturb mode because
they miss calls because they forget to turn off mute.

iPhones need _timed mute_ like Shush! on Android [1] - press mute: it asks
"how long?"

Going into the cinema? Mute for two hours. Meeting? An hour.

1\.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.publicobje...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.publicobject.shush)

~~~
CamperBob2
The biggest favor Apple could do their users is simply to provide a silent
ringtone option, so that users can leave their ringer turned off while
'whitelisting' the appropriate contacts.

It's simply staggering that this has apparently never occurred to anyone at
Apple. The cheapest feature phone in a bubble package at Radio Shack supports
silent ringtones -- or at least it did a few years ago -- but with the iPhone,
the user has to record or purchase a track with several seconds of silence and
create one manually.

~~~
bruceboughton
Interestingly you can set a silent alert for text messages per contact. I have
this for automated balance/credit/debit alerts from my banks as they seem to
think everyone wants to know their balance at 7am.

~~~
CamperBob2
Yeah, AT&T likes to sending texts to confirm my monthly payment at the ungodly
hour of 2 PM. For some reason, these idiots assume that everybody works 9-5
and nobody works nights.

------
mung
Could have been spun as a feature. Apple believes you should be on a break
during this time of the year so DND stays on until the 7th. Because we believe
in choice, you can still switch it off manually.

Okay maybe not.

------
smackfu
When I turn mine off, it knows it isn't supposed to start until 11 PM. Then
when I turn it on, it immediately goes on.

So maybe it's using 11 PM yesterday as the trigger instead of 11 PM today.

~~~
DHowett
Turning it on via the switch overrides the Schedule setting. It's not using
the prior 11PM, it's using your expressed desire for it to be on.

------
Gertig
So glad it was this because I was starting to wonder if my 18 month old son
was playing a prank on me.

------
jontro
Noticed this yesterday, it is odd that apple does not catch bugs like this in
their qa process.

~~~
josegonzalez
Programming is hard. Likely they didn't have a test for every possible date.

~~~
andrewcooke
if you're writing tests, you should aim for corner cases. for date-based
applications that would include the first and last days in the year, leap
years, etc.

programming can be a bit less hard if you learn to do it right.

~~~
roc
Good luck enumerating all the edge-case tests for date functions every single
time you need a date.

